# Only ever 6-cells on day 3.



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess I'm hoping that I get loads of responses to let me know I'm not the only one.

I've had 2 failed ICSI attempts & my embryos only ever reach a max of 6-cell on day 3. I only get a small amount of eggs. Ive never had an 8-cell & therefore nothing left to freeze so every time it has to be a fresh cycle.

As a last resort I've just had an appt with ARGC who implied they see women with my situation.
I guess I just want to hear I'm not the only one who has this problem. 

I've never seen 2 lines on a pee stick in my life & would cherish the day.

Much love,
M
Xx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey,

I didn't want to read and run... 

Sorry about your failed ICSIs   

I think you're doing the right thing by going to ARGC; they are certainly the best in the UK (results-wise) and will do every they can to get you pg.  I've cycled there twice.  I rate them v highly.  Due to costs, we've ended up going abroad for tx now.

I'm wondering what time of day you had both your ET?  It's just that the embies can move on just in the matter of a few hours; so if they were 6 cells in the morning and that's when you had transfer, they could easily be 8 cells by the afternoon (once inside you).  

I'm sure you're aware that up 'til day 3 it's the egg that's doing all the work; the sperm information gets 'introduced' to the egg info on day 4 and beyond.  Although I've never had problems with day 3 embies, our problem comes once the sperm information comes in.  

Have you had any tests undertaken, such as karyotype?  

x


----------



## BettyMax (Jun 26, 2012)

I am in my 2ww for my first ICSI, so cannot be sure about a positive outcome. 

However I had 2 embryos transferred at day 3, one was nearly 7 and one was just over 7 (I think). I had only produced 3 mature eggs of which all fertilised. They said they were good grade and strong so I think we can all over agonise about these things. I guess in the end that if your embro is strong then it will continue to divide. My clinic said it was not a problem at all.


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Michimoo,

I'm on my first cycle as well and yesterday got my day  results from 10 fertilised eggs: 3x6 cell grade 3 and 1x9 cell grade 3. Not a great quantity or quality tbh :-( However, I've been researching a lot and basically the range they like for cells on day 3 is 6-9, although some research shows that number of cells is more important than grade. you are still in the normal and acceptable range. As Petardita says it could be the time of day they check your embies... if your clinic is like mine they do them first thing so unlikely to be at 8 cell stage.

J xxx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your replies. The best my embies divide is up to 6 cells. They always range from 4 - 6 by day 3.

I didn't realise that it was the eggs that do all the work up to day 3. I am trying everything to improve my egg quality if I can. Royal jelly etc.
I can't believe at 35 ALL my eggs are bad??

I am going for the Karotype test a week Wednesday at ARGC. What will this actually tell me?

I have heard about cytoplasm transfer. Which is where they inject a donor cytoplasm in your egg to help them develop. Anyone heard of this? It's done abroad though.

Well ARGC is the next stage first but I'm getting impatient as my life seems on constant pause! I've quit my career which I worked so hard to get, have no money, as everything is going on treatment, & am loosing friends because they keep having babies & I cant bear to see them!

M
Xxx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Michimoo,

Firstly I think you're in the best possible hands with ARGC.  I've cycled there twice and they leave no stone unturned.  It didn't work out for us but their results are the best in the country.

Karyotyping will tell you if you have a normal chromosomal make-up.  It'll also tell you if you have any translocations, i.e. things which could affect your embryo quality, and your outcome.  

I've not heard of the donor cytoplasm tbh (and I've researched pretty much everything!) so it must be fairly new/unproven.  

I know exactly what you mean about cutting people out of your life... I've found that FFs are such a valuable source of support and information and empathy; many have spilled over into my life to become 'real' friends.  

You will get there, I'm sure, as you're a determined lady.  Best of luck.

x


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Well the Karotype results came back as normal so I guess that's another thing to cross off the list. Just keeping everything crossed for the cytokines to have lowered after 2 lots of Humira. Should find out either tomorrow or Tues.


----------

